

Convore (YC W11) Launches and Makes Web Based Group Chat Easy and Fun. - immad
http://thenextweb.com/2011/02/09/ycombinators-convore-launches-easy-and-fun-web-based-group-chat/

======
bretthopper
Most of the Convore commentary is in this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2198517>

------
marknutter
Anyone else getting sick of the hyperbole "ever?" That said, Convore looks
pretty sweet.

~~~
zeedotme
Was absolutely intended to be tongue in cheek

------
kingkilr
Same comment I left on the TC story: Congrats to Convore on the launch, I've
been using it almost since its inception and it's become a staple of my
communication platforms.

